# Thinking of getting a Doberman as a second dog, just some questions



## Audsys (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello guys,

I guess this is my introduction post as well, my name is Tim and I am 26 living with my wife of two years. We currently own a wonderful WL four-year-old boy who we are really happy with. We have been thinking of getting another dog to keep him company while we are at work or if they are bouncing around the woods behind my house.

I originally thought about getting another GSD, seemed like a simple choice at the time , but the wife won't have it since if there is one thing she hates about our GSD is the constant shedding. I don't mind since its just 10 minutes of vacuuming everyday and brushing three times a week. Plus I knew what I was getting into when I bought him four years ago. However, the wife married me after I got this GSD and she really wasn't a dog person before. 

She really won't budge on the shedding thing so I have been looking at other breeds. I wanted to get a Rott, but they shed as well. Labradors shed as well and their hair is even oilier so it will probably end up sticking to whatever it lands on. Mastiffs are way too big for her 5'4'' 105 pound frame. And I really prefer medium to large dogs. So I was really starting to look at a Doberman Pinscher. These are some of my concerns/questions-

1. I think everyone who bothered to register for this forum knows that there are lots of lines in the GSD breed. SL, WL, EGSL, WGSL, WGWL etc. I wanted to know if Dobermans suffer from this as well and if the differences are as big as GSDs. *PERSONALLY*, most show lines that I have met have really displayed the drastic sloping back and have been too 'mild' in temperament, sort of reminding me of a stereotypical Labrador's temperament instead of the 'fearlessness and confidence' a GSD is supposed to have. My WL GSD however is the complete calm, confident and loving package that I really enjoy. The breeder I am planning to get my Dobe pup from is a show line breeder so I was really wondering about this.

2. With the proper training, how good is a Dobe off leash? With my dad's beagle, you take his leash off and he is gone for the next few hours lol. My GSD is absolutely disciplined when off leash, he has always been that way so I am wondering if it is genetic since we never really had to do off leash training.

3. Is the Dobe this real 'velcro' dog I keep hearing about? My GSD is content on his bed in the corner of my room while I am typing this, but from what I hear the Dobe would be pressed against my leg.

4. For people that own both, what differences do you see in the dog outside the physical traits. I have read that Dobes learn differently from GSDs so I was wondering how I should approach training.

Thats about all I can think of now, thanks for any help!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dobermantalk.com

You'll get lots of good info on dobe's there. And yes, Dobe's are the ULTIMATE velcro dog. GSDs are content to be with you but not ON you. Dobe will be under your hand and glued to your leg at all times.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just like in our breed be really careful when you find a breeder. There are some scary genetics in the Dobe breed too, in particular a heart condition that take them down young....


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My sister owns 2 dobermans. One is velcro-one is not. Their dogs are good off leash, one warning though she has a classic black and tan Doberman and then a fawn colored one. The fawn colored one has skin problems, and is a little nutty. 

One more thing, I own a lab and he sheds a whole lot less than my GSD.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

No info on dobermans....I've always thought they were beautiful, beyond that I don't know much. I just wanted to put in my .02 about the mastiff. I am not a big person, about 120 lbs, we have 2 dogs a senior GSD that is 122 lbs (yes overweight due to mobility aging issues) and a 9 month old puppy who is English Mastiff/ GSD x he is 92 lbs right now, and growing everyday. I think Mastiffs are pretty laid back, yet they still have the strong personality of the GSD. I believe that if a dog is well trained it doesn't matter how big they are or you aren't. My children even work with training of the dogs....the dogs don't seem to know they outweigh them...or they just know "size doesn't matter".  So my point is I wouldn't write the mastiff off that easy (the bull mastiff is considerably smaller than the EM).....unless however if your wife is not a dog person who won't take a strong leader stand with the dogs. If that's the case though a doberman also requires a strong leader.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

What breeder are you planning on going with? What will be the dogs primary function? Do you plan to do schutzhund or any sports, or a spoiled pet?

Dobermans have a split as well. Working lines and show lines, however you do get breeders like Bell'Lavoro Dobermans who can do it all. There is a lot of arguments regarding the differences between Euro dobermans(Warringhof , ~Sant Kreal kennel~ )and American dobermans (Home), but it sounds like you like the American Show dobermans. If you want, PM me and we can go over different breeders and the differences. (show, work, euro, american)

As for off leash, it depends on individual dog and the training you've put into it. While I doubt a doberman would allow you out of his sight, I wouldn't count on it if a squirrel ran by 

I would highly recommend you get a female doberman. Dobermans are known for same sex aggression. 

As for the hair issue. When your wife is limping around the house looking for the tweezers because there is something stuck in her foot - it might just be a doberman hair. When she is frantically searching for an unknown irritant under her shirt - it might just be a doberman hair. When she is pulling every blanket off the bed to be washed - it might just be because she was poked by doberman hair.

They may be short coated - doesn't make you any safer :wild: hahaha.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Ironically, I think Doberman's shedding is worse than GSD's! At least their hair comes off with rollers and clumps in the corner. My friend has 2 dobermans, and her dogs' hair POKES into everything and seems impossible to remove.

My SchH TD trained a VERY nice doberman bitch, Gami v Burgstatte (multi time SchH 3), who just has a litter of THIRTEEN puppies, but I believe they are all sold (you can double check http://www.chalmar.com/gamy_breeding.html ) However, the dog who she was bred with was Eiko vom Landgraf. I don't know a lot about Dobies or Eiko, except that he's probably an exceptional dog himself if he was chosen to be bred to Gami (Gami's owner is a big-time Doberman person who has been around for a long time and knows the good and bad about everyone's kennels  ) And I definitely think there is something to say for getting a Doberman from a WORKING kennel vs. a show kennel. I think the split between the two is even greater in Doberman's.

So they might be worth checking out.
vom Landgraf


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

ShenzisMom said:


> What breeder are you planning on going with? What will be the dogs primary function? Do you plan to do schutzhund or any sports, or a spoiled pet?
> 
> Dobermans have a split as well. Working lines and show lines, however you do get breeders like Bell'Lavoro Dobermans who can do it all. There is a lot of arguments regarding the differences between Euro dobermans(Warringhof , ~Sant Kreal kennel~ )and American dobermans (Home), but it sounds like you like the American Show dobermans. If you want, PM me and we can go over different breeders and the differences. (show, work, euro, american)
> 
> ...


:rofl: I read your post after I wrote mine. But you said it MUCH better!!! Hahah


----------



## Audsys (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! I will go through them one by one and answer later  If anyone has anything more to add, please do.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I work in a hospital & a gentleman brings in his Dobe for the patients. I would clone this dog if I could & I never was a big Dobe lover. His is well titled & has a wonderful personality. The patients just adore him.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

A friend of mine has 3 dobies all from the same breeder, I love all 3 of them, they had GSD's and went to the dobie because of the shedding. 
She shows all 3 in AKC Obed. Her oldest one has her UD title. 
If I ever get a Dobie it will be from the same breeder she uses. I've met other dogs form the same breeder at shows and they all seem to have great personalities. 
You can Pm me if you want the breeder info.


----------

